# Siliphos



## steveninaster (24 Nov 2010)

We are about to have a device fitted to our water called a CombiMate to prevent limescale as our water is hard 13kH 18gH.  This uses a chemical they call Siliphos.

Looking into this I've found that Siliphos is Phosphorus pentoxide and that this reacts with the water to produce Phosphoric acid which I beleive is the same as pH down buffer solutions.  Unfortunately I have no idea how much phosphate this will add, but once it's running I have a phosphate test kit so I should be able to get a rough idea.  

I'm hoping that all this means is I dose less phosphates but wondered if anyone had come across this before or can see any problems with using my tap water after this has been installed?


----------



## Tom (24 Nov 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it - we have a similar system. Just tastes nasty, that's all.


----------



## steveninaster (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks Tom, 
Hope it dont taste too bad 'cause I've got to drink it.


----------

